# Bobcat



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

My son checked his cameras today and got a picture. First one we had in 3 - 4 years. It's in Southern Carroll county by Leesville Lake.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

My buddy got one in Sherrodsville last year in a Coyote set.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I, the mid 80's, we heard one screaming at a public hunting area, as we pulled in. This was in Harrison Co. From then till now, I would ecpect a bigger population of them.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

We have had bobcats on our game cams for the last 10 yrs or so in Monroe Co. I live in Stark Co and other guys I know have either seen or have pics of them in Stark, Summit, Portage, Mahoning, Holmes and Coshocton counties. They are spreading out across state for sure.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Very, very intersting


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

I have one running our property in Tuscarawas County.


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

We were getting some does and fawns before it came by. After only a couple small bucks. Anyone else see that?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There are a lot more than most people realize. I get more bobcat pics than coyote pics, but have never noticed any change in deer activity.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

This is very interesting. Did not realise there were that many. maybe yhetre are a whole lot more than we think there is.


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

He hasn't got any coyote pictures yet. They are around too. He did find a half eaten fawn about 200 yards away. That could be what is keeping them away. Will be interesting what is on the camera this week.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Way more cats around here than what people realize. I have a few buddies that hunt just south of tusc county and they see them almost everytime they're hunting


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Get several pics in Washington County


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

You can repot your sighting to ODNR, a Wildlife officer told me the more sightings reported the sooner there will be a season.






Wildlife Reporting System


Help biologists track important wildlife species by submitting your sightings.




ohiodnr.gov


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I saw that about reporting them. Not that we do anything wrong but I really don't want wildlife officers showing up to see if they can find it. Don't know if they would.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I have been doing it for a few years and no has been out to look around,


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I just bought propert in Carroll County by Leesville lake and the neighbor showed me several pics of bobcats on his cameras. I live in Cleveland hts and have got a bunch of videos of this cat. Do you guys think this is a bobcat? Not sure if the video will play on here and tough to grab a screen shothttps://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/6310b57596b81/front_door_2022-08-28T01_54_28-0400.mp4









Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a bob tail house cat.


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Son checked pictures. Didn't get the cat again and the does and fawns returned.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Fishballz said:


> I just bought propert in Carroll County by Leesville lake and the neighbor showed me several pics of bobcats on his cameras. I live in Cleveland hts and have got a bunch of videos of this cat. Do you guys think this is a bobcat? Not sure if the video will play on here and tough to grab a screen shotTapatalk Cloud - Downlaoad File front_door_2022-08-28T01_54_28-0400.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think i have a pic of the same cat.









Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## jdlovejoy4 (2 mo ago)

My buddy seen a huge bobcat second day of gun season he got it on video


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thats cool. We didn't get one on video but did get this picture last Friday. We do have a stand there but no one was sitting there. It's the 3rd or 4th picture this fall.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

jdlovejoy4 said:


> My buddy seen a huge bobcat second day of gun season he got it on video


I was up in NW lower Michigan the last week of September, Brook Trout fishing Lake Michigan feeder streams in a cedar swamp, when the biggest cat I have ever seen, wild or zoo kept, stepped out in front of me on a sand access road not 30’ away. It was so freaking big I won’t even tell you what I thought it weighed but it’s legs were taller than most cats back height. It was so dark it was almost black with a very light, almost white, under neck and belly. I actually think it was a Lynx but I was dragging ass from swamp hiking, with too much gear, and could not manage to get a pic of it so I did not report it. There has not been a verified Lynx sighting in that area for 8 years, I checked, and I figured they would just write me off as another drunk tourist that saw a wild house cat. It was huge and made the whole failed trout fishing well worth the effort, just saddened I could not get a photo of it.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Papaw-were you drinking at the time you were fishing? Haha! Maybe it was a lynx? Too bad you couldn’t get a pic but that made your trip worthwhile to experience that.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I’ve seen a bobcat or two here that were big enough that I mistook them for fawns when they walked into view. Most aren’t that big, but a 30+ lb isn’t unheard of, particularly in MI. And when you see one that big they look enormous.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Surprising there that far north.









It’s a bobcat! Cuyahoga County sighting first since 1850


A bobcat was spotted in Cuyahoga County for the first time in well over a century, the Cleveland Metroparks revealed Tuesday.




fox8.com







Kip


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Licking County


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

We got a picture of one in southern lorain county 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Here’s sum I got on camera. There has to be a “Bob”(at least a “Robert“) in there since they appear to all be boys!😊


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Got another picture. This one looks smaller. Has to be the 6th or 7th this fall. Do these things eat raccoons? We are pretty much over run with them.


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

A couple trail cam pics from last winter.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I get pics on pretty much a daily basis, some days 2 or 3









Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## TM-1 (Mar 10, 2012)

What county is that?


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

TM-1 said:


> What county is that?


Morgan and Noble Co's

Sent from my SM-A536U using Tapatalk


----------



## Darbydug (5 mo ago)

We have property in Morgan as well. Thick as thieves


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

I live in Mahoning County and yesterday I saw one walking up my side yard…. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Better keep an eye out if you have any cats or a small dog?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice kitty! That Browning camera takes nice pics.


----------

